# heading to thailand...



## krabisteph (Jul 20, 2010)

hello everyone ! Well, this will be my first real traveling adventure. I am going to thailand (krabi hopefully) . i am planning to leave in january 2011. i am planning on staying around 6 months. How do i meet fellow expats ? If anyone is going to be there around that time please let me know ! Any advise, stories (about traveling in general) comments, are much appreciated ! this is really new for me and im very excited and nervous ! look forward to hearing from you !! Stephanielane:


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

krabisteph said:


> hello everyone ! Well, this will be my first real traveling adventure. I am going to thailand (krabi hopefully) . i am planning to leave in january 2011. i am planning on staying around 6 months. How do i meet fellow expats ? If anyone is going to be there around that time please let me know ! Any advise, stories (about traveling in general) comments, are much appreciated ! this is really new for me and im very excited and nervous ! look forward to hearing from you !! Stephanielane:



Stephanie,

Is this your first trip to Asia? If so, you're in for a treat. 

Even if your destination is Krabi you should spend 3-4 days in Bangkok. There is a lot to see and do - and take a camera to capture your adventures. Some half day and day trips you can do from Bangkok: the floating market. There are two and both are excellent. Personally, I liked the "in town" floating market best but both are worth doing. Also, a trip to the Grand Royal Palace and Temple of the Emerald Buddha [which is not emerald but jasper - but gorgeous anyway in it's seasonal refinements] and perhaps the Rose Garden and Thai Cultural Show. If time and money allow, a Khantoke dinner would also be fun. You are treated to a show of traditional Thai dances while seated on the floor, dining. If you're staying in the Sukhumvit area [lots of hotels] go to the Emporium on Sukhumvit Soi 24. It's a pretty modern shopping complex [you can take the Skytrain literally to the front door] and, in addition to great shopping they have a super food court with two sections: The Thai Food Court and the other which is about everything else including pizza, steaks, pasta etc. The best hot spot for expats / foreigners in that area is Sukhumvit Soi 4 [Soi means lane or street] near the Nana Hotel with LOTS of expats. Most are men but then most expats anywhere in Thailand are men. That said there are a lot of women as well. Finally, Bangkok is the best place to have hand made skirts, dresses and blouses or tops made. You will pay the same for a custom-made garment of the finest material what you would expect to pay for off-the-rack in California. Shop around and don't be afraid to bargain as they are not always equal in quality of workmanship but still very good. They can make you a complete outfit in 24-36 hours if pressed.

Going to Krabi or anywhere else, you'll easily be able to find expats. We're the ones not working. Everyone else [all of the Thais] are working - many work seven days a week and often 12 hours per day for a very low wage.

Not sure how you're going to manage 6 months but you can start off with a 3 month tourist visa but it's hard to renew. A land crossing gives you 15 days and arrival by air is 30 days but I guess a few trips to Georgetown, Penang on the train would be cheap enough - especially if you're in Krabi. There are a number of other great destinations down south along the peninsula such as Koh Samui, Koh Phi Phi and Phuket. I've not been to them but they're supposed to be lovely.

I would urge you to take a trip north to what most of the expats think is the best, Chiang Mai. Even for a few days - you'll be glad you did. While there try to visit some of the various hill tribes north of Chiang Mai in the hills. The best will require hiking in but even there I would make sure you actually met the people and had a chance to visit and photograph them. Any more the tour companies are strictly in it for the money and you don't really see much. One that you can visit would be a Lisu hill tribe about 1 hour from Pai. You can actually stay in the Nong Tong village, eat your meals and wander around. A bit of caution - I would just get the home stay only, not the meditation or guided tour. The home stay is reasonable but the rest can be spendy.

Anyway, good luck, take a camera and enjoy the trip of your life. If you want to inbox me I can send you some photos of the hill tribe you might enjoy.

Serendipity2


----------



## Merrill (Apr 14, 2009)

*Coming to Thailand!*

Congtat's on making the move for an extended visit!!!!! You will not have any problems connecting with other Expat's! Now that things are politically quiet, there are loads of westerners everywhere through-out Thailand. On any night of the wek, you can go to a local pub where expats hang out. This is a good place to just hang and chat people up. For the longer term, look for some expat clubs. Here you will often meet a different type of person, who is probably here for the long haul. You may also go to some local resturants where expats dine, and just start to chat up someone. 

I've been here on and off for 6 years and now retired here and in reality I prefer to hang out with Thai's. I do have a couple of western friends from German and one from the US, but I see them on an as needed basis. So I would say to find a balance, don't hang-out in the bars everynight, and look for alternative places to meet people. Have fun here in Thailand, enjoy the locals, and pick a couple of expats for a boys night out when you need it!!!!!



krabisteph said:


> hello everyone ! Well, this will be my first real traveling adventure. I am going to thailand (krabi hopefully) . i am planning to leave in january 2011. i am planning on staying around 6 months. How do i meet fellow expats ? If anyone is going to be there around that time please let me know ! Any advise, stories (about traveling in general) comments, are much appreciated ! this is really new for me and im very excited and nervous ! look forward to hearing from you !! Stephanielane:


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

krabisteph said:


> hello everyone ! Well, this will be my first real traveling adventure. I am going to thailand (krabi hopefully) . i am planning to leave in january 2011. i am planning on staying around 6 months. How do i meet fellow expats ? If anyone is going to be there around that time please let me know ! Any advise, stories (about traveling in general) comments, are much appreciated ! this is really new for me and im very excited and nervous ! look forward to hearing from you !! Stephanielane:


sort tyour visas out - you will only get 60 days on a bacic tourist visa, a non-immigrant "O" can be valid for a year but after each 90 days you must leave the country.


----------



## krabisteph (Jul 20, 2010)

wildfk said:


> sort tyour visas out - you will only get 60 days on a bacic tourist visa, a non-immigrant "O" can be valid for a year but after each 90 days you must leave the country.


hey thanks, is it very hard to get a "o" ? ,


----------



## krabisteph (Jul 20, 2010)

Merrill said:


> Congtat's on making the move for an extended visit!!!!! You will not have any problems connecting with other Expat's! Now that things are politically quiet, there are loads of westerners everywhere through-out Thailand. On any night of the wek, you can go to a local pub where expats hang out. This is a good place to just hang and chat people up. For the longer term, look for some expat clubs. Here you will often meet a different type of person, who is probably here for the long haul. You may also go to some local resturants where expats dine, and just start to chat up someone.
> 
> I've been here on and off for 6 years and now retired here and in reality I prefer to hang out with Thai's. I do have a couple of western friends from German and one from the US, but I see them on an as needed basis. So I would say to find a balance, don't hang-out in the bars everynight, and look for alternative places to meet people. Have fun here in Thailand, enjoy the locals, and pick a couple of expats for a boys night out when you need it!!!!!


hey thanks so much for the info ! So i am assuming you really liked it there  , which part s do u like best/ least ? and i am looking into getting either a tourist visa for 3 months, then trying to renew it ?? or... non immigrant type 'O' which would allow me to stay a year i believe.. this would be most desirable so that the pressure of leaving on time is not an issue. do u know if these are diffucult to come by ?


----------



## krabisteph (Jul 20, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> Is this your first trip to Asia? If so, you're in for a treat.
> 
> ...


yes this is my first time to asia, and first time going alone anyhwhere....
thank u so much for all of the info, its extrmley helpful, i would love to see photos, i am new to this site and not sure how to inbox u ?? i guess there is a "non immigrabt " type 'o' visa that is good for a year ? i am going to look into that. i am also taking a course to teach english while i am there , to help with the visas, get involved with the people and culture, and be able to have some income while there...did u go for 3 months at a time ?


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm assuming you're from europe or the States where most countries have similar status on visas.
there is no such thing as a 3 month tourist visa.

You can get back to back 60 day tourist visas - only outside Thailand, but without a re-entry stamp - which I'm not sure is even available on them - they will expire if you go out of the country. They are currently free.

An non -immigrant "O" can be easy or difficult depending on which consulate you go to to get it.

(where do you live?)
THey usually require a proof of financial status - (maybe 10 k Euro?).
They are available in 90 day chunks.
A one year with multiple re-entry means you can go in and out of the country at will and you receive 90days each time you return.

All visas must be obtained outside Thailand.

THere are ways of extending your tourist visas once in Thailand - you'll need to check this out with other members.

THink about accommodation - do you intend to stay in one place most of the time - you should look far a monthly rental.....you'll save money - usually they want a minimum period of 3 or 6 months.


----------



## krabisteph (Jul 20, 2010)

wildfk said:


> I'm assuming you're from europe or the States where most countries have similar status on visas.
> there is no such thing as a 3 month tourist visa.
> 
> You can get back to back 60 day tourist visas - only outside Thailand, but without a re-entry stamp - which I'm not sure is even available on them - they will expire if you go out of the country. They are currently free.
> ...


i am in the US- how much do u think i need to have saved ? monthly rental would be good, i feel you should be in one place for a while to really experince it before moving on to the next. i will probably just have to learn about trying to renew my visa once i am there, because i dont think i could save enough money to show them 6 months / yr worth,


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

krabisteph said:


> i am in the US- how much do u think i need to have saved ? monthly rental would be good, i feel you should be in one place for a while to really experince it before moving on to the next. i will probably just have to learn about trying to renew my visa once i am there, because i dont think i could save enough money to show them 6 months / yr worth,


I'm a bit concerned - whT Are you planning to live off?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

krabisteph said:


> i am in the US- how much do u think i need to have saved ? monthly rental would be good, i feel you should be in one place for a while to really experince it before moving on to the next. i will probably just have to learn about trying to renew my visa once i am there, because i dont think i could save enough money to show them 6 months / yr worth,


krabisteph,

In Chiang Mai I lived in a serviced apartment. Large room, electricity was extra but the room was THB 6000 per month including house keeping, linen change, private bath. Had I stayed longer the rent would have been THB 5000. I was about 3 blocks away from a very good market that sold all sorts of fruits, fresh meat and poultry as well as cooked fish, chicken, been and pork plus rice. My average meal - lunch and dinner came to about THB 32-35 per meal and breakfast was fresh fruit and tea. Breakfast was about THB 20 so my daily food was less than US$3 or about $100 per month IF you stay away from fancy restaurants. I walked everywhere [almost] and made a couple of trips up country taking buses. Keep it basic and unless you're in need of farang food or drink you can live very comfortably on US$500. If you want some "extras" they cost extra - naturally. 

I've no idea what things will cost you down south but if you do find a serviced apartment [ try looking on the Internet] and can live close to a market you can save a LOT of money. Good luck and have a great adventure

Serendipity2


----------



## Merrill (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope that you made it to Thailand??? I have not been on this site for months and just decided to check things out. The Visa thing is a pain, but the 90 day tourist (60 day + 30) is the way to go. Not sure what you will be able to do after that. When I first came here you could extend forever, but the forever ended. There are ways around everything in Thailand, it just takes an envelope with some play money for the right person. This is a great country, but it gets harder to stay here for some. I have an "O" visa so I don't worry much, but there are ways! Have fun!


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,how is an " O " visa different to a normal tourist visa and is it easy to get ? Thanks.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

Non -immigrant visas are valid for 90 days at a time.
THey can last for 3 months or up to a year - multiple entry.
Every time you leave and re-enter you will get another 90 days regardless of how many times you have visited.
check with your local consulate - some require stricter financial qualifications than others.


----------

